# driving toGreece fromtheUK



## aston.jag (Mar 4, 2012)

hi,i am thinking about driving to Greece from the UK in a Morris Minor Convertible
obviously time/speed is not a priority any routes and other related advice would be appreciated , thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

We do the trip quite regular....via France-Belgium-Luxenbourg-Germany-Austria (Brenner pass)-Italy. I take it you will come via Italian ferries and are not planning the real drive via Albania/Bulgaria etc.?

If so Venice port is good, and gives time to see Venice (a must). Theres a great camp site at Fusina, which has boats direct to Venice island from outside the site hourly.


----------



## peaface (Mar 11, 2012)

aston.jag said:


> hi,i am thinking about driving to Greece from the UK in a Morris Minor Convertible
> obviously time/speed is not a priority any routes and other related advice would be appreciated , thanks


Hi, we drove to turkey a couple of years ago, down through france switzerland through italy over the feery to greece. next year we are going to go the other way through austria croatia etc is quicker mostly motorway and cheaper also you dont have the expense of the ferry from italy to greece. the lorry drivers use this route.
there are plenty of campsites or hotels on the route, we had a tent with us and 4 kids took us 4 days going 3 coming back so a bit less if you just going to greece. we had an amazing time good luck
jan


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

The Grocer said:


> We do the trip quite regular....via France-Belgium-Luxenbourg-Germany-Austria (Brenner pass)-Italy. I take it you will come via Italian ferries and are not planning the real drive via Albania/Bulgaria etc.?
> 
> If so Venice port is good, and gives time to see Venice (a must). Theres a great camp site at Fusina, which has boats direct to Venice island from outside the site hourly.


We always use this route as well. If you do go via Germany, a trip down the Rhine valley is worth doing. Also on this route stopover in Innsbuck, which is worth visiting. We usually take the ferry from Venice to Patras, which makes a nice cruise. To explore Venice, the hotels on the mainland at Mestre are cheaper and it is easy to get the train into the city.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck on your journey! My father has a Morris Minor, not a convertible though, it is his baby. I'm sure he'd be amazed beyond words at the idea of driving it from UK to Greece!


----------



## Sikinos Lady (Jan 13, 2012)

aston.jag said:


> hi,i am thinking about driving to Greece from the UK in a Morris Minor Convertible
> obviously time/speed is not a priority any routes and other related advice would be appreciated , thanks


Hi Aston.jag :clap2:

We've driven to Greece for the last 5 years. We always go via eurotunnel, France via Dijon to avoid Switzerland (tolls expensive there) and then Italy either through Mont Blanc tunnel or Frejus tunnel. Our Italy route takes us either near Milan (if we go via Mont Blanc) or Turin if we use the Frejus. We travel down through Bologna and then to Ancona for the ferry which takes approx 22 hours, and sleep on deck with our thermarests and sleeping bags. One note of warning, Bologna is a nightmare of a bottle neck, especially if its August and Italian holiday season! Allow at least an hour to go through, and its about 2 hours from there to Ancona. We enjoy the trip, quickest we've done is 2 days but now we've taken early retirement we go slowly, taking about 5 days. Have fun !! Kalo taxithi


----------



## Roderick (Apr 1, 2012)

aston.jag said:


> hi,i am thinking about driving to Greece from the UK in a Morris Minor Convertible
> obviously time/speed is not a priority any routes and other related advice would be appreciated , thanks


Hi, I have done the trip a few times but a long time ago, took the route through the former Yugoslavia and it seemed to take forever. The scenery is amazing but it stays the same for mile after mile until your head goes numb, it's a bit like driving on a motorway and seeing nothing but road and crash barriers except this time you are looking at forests or barren rock.

When are you going, are you doing it on your own, do you want a co-driver?


----------



## byway11 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Travel to Kalamata from the UK*



The Grocer said:


> We do the trip quite regular....via France-Belgium-Luxenbourg-Germany-Austria (Brenner pass)-Italy. I take it you will come via Italian ferries and are not planning the real drive via Albania/Bulgaria etc.?
> 
> If so Venice port is good, and gives time to see Venice (a must). Theres a great camp site at Fusina, which has boats direct to Venice island from outside the site hourly.


I would like to travel to Kalamata end of April/May this year, though I am flexible. If you are making the trip around the same time, you may be interested in taking myself, 2 rucksacks and a pushbike. If you cannot help, do you know of anyone who may be doing the trip that has capacity for an extra load. 

Thanks.


----------

